# Thermacell???



## Robk (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone use em? Worth the money?


Rob


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 30, 2006)

Even though their expensive to maintain, their well worth the money when hunting in skeeter infested territory.  I don't know how I ever got along w/o one now that I have one.


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 30, 2006)

Rob, over the past year there have several people post threads asking the same question. I can summarize the responses for you:  Buy one right now - not tomorrow - now. You will not regret it and you will never purposely hunt in hot weather again without it.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jun 30, 2006)

Hogtown said:
			
		

> Rob, over the past year there have several people post threads asking the same question. I can summarize the responses for you:  Buy one right now - not tomorrow - now. You will not regret it and you will never purposely hunt in hot weather again without it.



ditto


----------



## Jorge (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## devolve (Jul 1, 2006)

Never go in the woods without it.

--cjc--


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2006)

In spite of my old fashionedness and dislike for a lot of modern technology, those things have got to be the best thing to have around in warm weather!


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 1, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

>



What happened?  Did'nt work on those African skeeters?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2006)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> What happened?  Did'nt work on those African skeeters?


----------



## Jorge (Jul 1, 2006)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> What happened?  Did'nt work on those African skeeters?


  I imagine they would. There were no skeeters where I was (no water), at least not many. However, I doubt you would be able to carry the butane canister on the plane. They won't even allow Bic lighters anymore.

I bet a man could get rich selling those things over there for a premium.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jul 1, 2006)

As I've said before...best $25 you'll ever spend!


----------



## Predator56 (Jul 4, 2006)

worth it


----------



## Rockytop (Jul 4, 2006)

The BEST $24.95 I have ever spent. I will not go in the woods doe turkey or early season deer without it. I had deer right under my 15' ladder many times last season and the never smelled it. A great invention.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 4, 2006)

I have two. They work good. They make good gifts for outdoor friends and relatives.


----------



## roadkill (Jul 4, 2006)

Hogtown said:
			
		

> Rob, over the past year there have several people post threads asking the same question. I can summarize the responses for you:  Buy one right now - not tomorrow - now. You will not regret it and you will never purposely hunt in hot weather again without it.



A word of advice, stock up on the refills now!  Come deer season they'll be gone!


----------



## quailchaser (Jul 5, 2006)

roadkill said:
			
		

> A word of advice, stock up on the refills now!  Come deer season they'll be gone!



Yea, and get the refill package for $19.99 that has four butane canisters and twelve pads. That is the best deal going and it saves you a few bucks.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 5, 2006)

I have never used one hunting, but I will from now on.....I picked one up Saturday to help keep the mosquitoes off my kids whil watching Fireworks.....it worked like a charm!  





			
				Robk said:
			
		

> Anyone use em? Worth the money?
> 
> 
> Rob


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 5, 2006)

*Where???*



			
				quailchaser said:
			
		

> Yea, and get the refill package for $19.99 that has four butane canisters and twelve pads. That is the best deal going and it saves you a few bucks.




Where do you see/get the refill packs od 4 B and 12pads?


----------



## dognducks (Jul 5, 2006)

Wal-mart


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 6, 2006)

strutrut247 said:
			
		

> Wal-mart





You wud be correct!  

For the first time ever I saw them tonight at Wally World. But they were not next to the units or the refills. I just stumbled upon them in another section of sporting goods and there were only 3 or so boxes. Someone needs to teach them how to ORGANIZE


----------



## JerryC (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes they work and yes they are worth the money. -JerryC


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 6, 2006)

dose it work on them little black bugs that bite the fire out of you? whatever thay are/


----------



## tcoker (Jul 10, 2006)

I just don't understand how there can be no smell. That's the only thing that worries me.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 10, 2006)

tcoker said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how there can be no smell. That's the only thing that worries me.



There is a slight odor to them, but it doesn't seem to effect deer.  I've had them walk directly under me with mine going.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 10, 2006)

I`d rather have a little odor than be swatting continuously at mosquitoes and drawing more attention to myself. I`ve never had a deer act as if they`ve smelled the thermacell.
Make sure to get the carrying case, it will attach directly to your stand and out of the way and no chance of dropping it.

My thermacell is one of the first things I pack, and I even bought a backup one and keep it in my truck.

Well worth the money.


----------



## h20fowlin (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone tried soaking them in carbon spray? Wonder if they loose there potency.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Aug 2, 2006)

Thermacell....Worth its weight in GOLD!!!

DB BB


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Aug 11, 2006)

if mine quit today,and they sold them for $100 i wouldnt bat an eye i would buy it right away. Stock up on refills!!!!


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 12, 2006)

*My say so....*

I have posted this before and I'll post it again.

When you buy, don't buy one, buy three. This is why.

1) buy one to lose
2) buy one to keep
3)buy one for your drunk buddys to steal (oops.... I should have said "Borrow and forget to return")


----------



## whitetailaddict (Aug 12, 2006)

its the greatest thing since sliced bread. i have turned mine off to see if the thing really worked and in 5 min. the mosquitos were swarming. i turned it back on and in less than 5 min. they were gone.


----------

